# Utiliser Google Talk avec un Mac?



## Secretely (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais utiliser Google Talk sur mon iMac mais en fouillant sur ce forum, je pense que c'est impossible.  Est-ce que je me trompe?  J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser la fonction vidéo et son si possible.

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## napalmatt (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

A priori, tu peux au moins utiliser iChat pour avoir accès à la messagerie instantanée de google. Pour ce qui est du son et de la vidéo, je ne sais pas du tout, mais tu pourras simplement tester avec iChat une fois que tu l'auras configuré avec ton compte google.


----------



## schwebb (12 Octobre 2009)

Secretely a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais utiliser Google Talk sur mon iMac mais en fouillant sur ce forum, je pense que c'est impossible.  Est-ce que je me trompe?  J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser la fonction vidéo et son si possible.
> 
> Merci à l'avance!



Hello,

Aucun problème. Je l'utilise depuis un bout de temps, c'est très stable, ça marche très bien. L'image est de moins bonne qualité qu'iChat ou Skype, mais c'est largement acceptable.

Suffit de télécharger le plugin GoogleTalk (me souviens plus où exactement, je te laisse faire comme moi il y a quelques mois: chercher ), et roule.


----------



## Secretely (12 Octobre 2009)

Salut schwebb,

Tu parles du plug-in pour chatter sur google talk dans la fenêtre de gmail?  Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué mais j'aimerais avoir une petite fenêtre google talk qui apparait sur mon bureau sans que je n'ai à ouvrir safari.


----------



## schwebb (12 Octobre 2009)

Secretely a dit:


> Salut schwebb,
> 
> Tu parles du plug-in pour chatter sur google talk dans la fenêtre de gmail?  Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué mais j'aimerais avoir une petite fenêtre google talk qui apparait sur mon bureau sans que je n'ai à ouvrir safari.



Ah oui, alors tu t'es carrément mal expliqué. 

Du coup, pour la fenêtre hors de Safari, j'ignore complètement si c'est possible.



EDIT: peut-être une piste ici? http://www.clubic.com/actualite-71138-google-talk-desormais-disponible-en-widget.html


----------



## nellie (13 Octobre 2009)

Sur tous mes macs j'ai toujours pu utiliser sans problème iChat avec mon compte GMail, si c'est ça que tu cherches à faire ?

Il faut configurer le compte en tant que "compte *Jabber*".
Saisir dans la rubrique  "compte" les identifiants GMail.
Mettre en réglage du serveur :
*talk.google.com
port 5223*

Tu as le son et l'image dans une fenêtre iChat (configurable)


----------



## schwebb (13 Octobre 2009)

+1 pour iChat, si c'est ce que tu veux dire en parlant de «petite fenêtre  sur ton bureau».


----------



## Secretely (13 Octobre 2009)

Ok donc cela veut dire que je pourrais utiliser la vidéo et l'audio sur iChat avec un de mes contacts qui a un pc mais qui possède une adresse GMail?

Je n'ai pas compris cependant les étapes que vous avez décrites.  Serait-il possible de me les décrire simplement et en ordre car je ne suis pas très familier avec l'informatique.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## nellie (13 Octobre 2009)

Secretely a dit:


> Serait-il possible de me les décrire simplement et en ordre



Ouvrir iChat
Dans le menu cliquer sur Préférences
Cliquer sur l'onglet Comptes dans la fenêtre Préférences
Ajouter un compte (le petit "+" en bas a gauche)
Saisir l'identifiant et le code dans les champs prévus à cet effet
Cliquer sur l'onglet "réglages du serveur"
Comme serveur marquer : talk.google.com
Comme port : 5223

Voilà c'est tout.
Tu configures tes options de camera dans l'onglet "video" des préférences.

_Je ne suis pas sous Léopard mais sous Tiger, aussi s'il y avait des différences, merci à quelqu'un qui serait sous Léopard de corriger..._


----------



## Secretely (13 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour les détails mais je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est exactement ce que j'avais fait.  Pourtant, je n'arrive pas à utiliser ma vidéoconférence avec un utilisateur pc qui utilise Google Talk?


----------



## billboc (9 Novembre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Ouvrir iChat
> Dans le menu cliquer sur Préférences
> Cliquer sur l'onglet Comptes dans la fenêtre Préférences
> Ajouter un compte (le petit "+" en bas a gauche)
> ...



A l'aide chez moi le menu Jabber reste grisé, une idée ??


----------



## Secretely (9 Novembre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Saisir l'identifiant et le code dans les champs prévus à cet effet
> Cliquer sur l'onglet "réglages du serveur"
> Comme serveur marquer : talk.google.com
> Comme port : 5223[/I]



Par contre, on me demande d'ajouter mon nom et mot de passe de mon compte mobile me mais je n'en ai pas.  J'ai une adresse gmail par contre.  

Est-ce qu'en faisant ces réglages, je pourrais chatter avec un utilisateur pc en utilisant ma webcam ou si c'est seulement avec un utilisateur mac?

Merci pour votre aide


----------

